# We Have A Birthday Today



## Stroodlepuff (2/1/14)

*Havent been on the forum much today because we have been quite busy.

But today is @Jack1985 birthday 

From Everyone at Electronic cigarettes south africa we wish you a happy birthday and hope you had a great day.

Regards
*


----------



## Andre (2/1/14)

Happy birthday Jack. May the year ahead be the best ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (2/1/14)

Happi happi!


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/1/14)

happy birthday chap ..


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (5/7/17)

Happy birthday man!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (5/7/17)

Better late than never they say!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (5/7/17)




----------

